# On the theory of countering locks and projections



## Victor Smith (Aug 20, 2010)

On the theory of countering locks and projections 

 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com[/FONT]    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT]


----------



## K-man (Aug 21, 2010)

Victor Smith said:


> On the theory of countering locks and projections
> 
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.com[/FONT] [/FONT]


Not sure that the author is correct about the counters not being taught. The style I learn is based on Aikikai and they teach kaeshiwaza or reversals from Nidan. http://www.stenudd.com/aikido/aikidobasics-kaeshiwaza.htm


----------



## Victor Smith (Aug 21, 2010)

K-Man,

Thank you very much I enjoy learning something new.


----------

